# New BOLT: Failed while configuring -- COMCAST?



## rdlm (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm trying to install a new BOLT, to replace a Premiere that died a few weeks ago. It fails setup with an error of "Failed while configuring". According to Tivo Support, this is a COMCAST problem that's hit Northern California starting 12/31, and there is no estimate for when it will be fixed. 

I saw another thread about schedules not updating on some units (with a different error message), but didn't see others stuck at setup, so I figured I'd post this, as I assyne there are others suffering the same thing.

I'm frustrated at Tivo's response. They said it's a COMCAST issue, and not their problem. Thus, if I want any further info, or updates on if/when it's fixed, I should call COMCAST. As if the support person at COMCAST would have any clue about this issue! My expectation would be that since Tivo customers are impacted, Tivo could take some basic ownership -- like putting a notice on their support website about the outage, and updating that once the problem is resolved. When I suggested this, their response was "I understand your point, but it's a COMCAST problem -- not ours". 

So now I'm returning my BOLT to the store before the return period expires, and will watch this forum for updates to know if/when it's safe to try buying it again. And if that doesn't happen soon, I'll need to resort to getting a cable box so I can watch something. With the dead Premiere, even all my recorded shows are gone.


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Much discussion in his thread-- http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535628

Workarounds are lowering the MTU in your router or connecting via your phone as a hotspot.


----------

